# Suggestions for new music for a newbie to classical



## KyferEz (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm really green when it comes to classical music, so I'm just going to describe what I know I like and what I don't like so much.

The limit of my classical music is the following:
The full collection of Beethoven's symphonies by Karajan
John Berry's Dances with Wolves Soundtrack
The London Philharmonic Orchestra's version of Pink Floyd - Us and Them

I'm not really that keen on the Beethoven stuff... I mean I guess it's good, but doesn't suite my taste of music. 

My favorite track, by far, is "The death of Timmons" on the Dances with Wolves Sountrack. I really like most of the Dances with Wolves soundtrack... I prefer the faster beats, and also what I describe as dark music with ominous overtones and intense bass lines. If it's slow, or lacking in bass, I won't like it.

Edit: Oh yeah, I really dislike piano music. IMO it's bland (no offense to pianists!)

That said, anyone have suggestions for me? Thanks!

Edit 2: Oh yes, forgot to mention: nothing religious in nature, please.


----------



## KyferEz (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe I should reveal my primary music selection... don't know if it' will help, but here it is. Most of the music I listen to is Alternative, Metal, and HipHop, with some rock and other thrown in. From 3 doors down to DMX to Fergie to Godsmack to Colbie Caillat Powerman5000 to Ludacris to Korn to Genesis to Staind to Chicago to Eminem to Type O Negative to Golden Earring to Hinder to Helmet and on and on.

KyferEz


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome! My main listening revolves around rock (Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Hendrix), blues (Jimmy Reed, Paul Butterfield, Charley Patton), and folk (Pete Seeger, John Hartford, Woody Guthrie), so I might be able to help you out (and I do really like metal (Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, etc), so I can see where you're coming from).

Here's some stuff you might like:

*The Rite of Spring* and *The Firebird Suite* by Igor Stravinsky

*Night on Bald Mountain* by Modest Mussorgsky

All of Shostakovich's symphonies

"Mars" from Gustav Holst's *The Planets*

*Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini* by Rachmaninoff

The first *Peer Gynt Suite* by Edvard Grieg

You might also like (although probably less than the above works):

The *"Pathétique" Symphony* (#6) by Tchaikovsky

*Three Places in New England* and *Variations on "America"* by Charles Ives

That's all I can think of off the top of my head right now... but I'm sure some other members might chime in...


----------



## KyferEz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give those a go and report back as I find them. Of course other recommendations are welcomed too.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

despite your ban on religious nature, you better listen to verdi's 'requiem' (i suspect you'll dig the dies irae section), and 'michael, the archangel' from 'church windows' by respighi.
you'll probably enjoy blowing your car windows out w/those two.
give 'em a try...i lie not.

dj


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest the music to The Seasons by Glazouzov, Aaron Copland's 3rd Symphony, Mathis Der Mahler by Hindemith, Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty by Tchaikovsky, Ma Vlast by Smetana, Slavonic Dances by Dvorak, the 1st Symphony by Mahler, the Franck Sonata for violin and piano. Try listening to the radio and attending concerts. Those are good ways of finding new music.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

KyferEz said:


> I'm really green when it comes to classical music, so I'm just
> The limit of my classical music is the following:
> *The full collection of Beethoven's symphonies by Karajan*
> John Berry's Dances with Wolves Soundtrack
> The London Philharmonic Orchestra's version of Pink Floyd - Us and Them


not sure the 2nd one is classical, but as for Beethoven's symphonies, Karajan does a good job, but which Beethoven cycle do you have, he recorded it several times.



KyferEz said:


> I'm not really that keen on the Beethoven stuff... I mean I guess it's good, but doesn't suite my taste of music.


That's okay, but you also have to realize that taste can change. Beethoven might not be your cup of tea right now, but in time, it might grow on you, especially if it's well recorded and conducted by von karajan.



KyferEz said:


> My favorite track, by far, is "The death of Timmons" on the Dances with Wolves Sountrack. I really like most of the Dances with Wolves soundtrack... I prefer the _faster beats,_ and also what I describe as_ dark music with ominous overtones _and i_ntense bass lines_. If it's slow, or lacking in bass, I won't like it.


Dimitri Shostakovitch? Interestingly, what you describe fits the so called "Pop" music fairly well, you sure you would want to listen to classical music? Because, some classical music can be slow, like 30 minutes slow, but sometimes they can also be pretty darn fast, like around a minute, so i might have something for you.



KyferEz said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, I really dislike piano music. IMO it's bland (no offense to pianists!)


 None taken, I don't listen to instrumental works, but for different reasons, it's not that i "dislike" them, it more about them not interest me as much as orchestral music. That's just a matter of taste though, no problem there.



KyferEz said:


> That said, anyone have suggestions for me? Thanks!


Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 "classical" - about 12 minutes, it goes by pretty quick
Dimitri Shostakovich, String quartet # 8 - pretty dark piece, since you said you want music with dark overtones
Dimitri Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 - something else you might want to consider
Mahler Symphony No. 1 - a symphony, it's pretty intense at times, and at times highly lyrical.... of course, interestingly, this symphony lacked a "slow" movement(the slowest being the funeral march), so it should suite your appetites for fast music.



KyferEz said:


> Edit 2: Oh yes, forgot to mention: nothing religious in nature, please.


of course not !


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, so you don't really like Beethoven's symphonies but you like a random movie soundtrack and a recording of the LPO whoring itself with Pink Flyod music... You don't like anything slow, you dislike piano music because it's "bland" and you reject sacred music.

You'd better look elsewhere. I'm not sure classical music is for you.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Ok, so you don't really like Beethoven's symphonies but you like a random movie soundtrack and a recording of the LPO whoring itself with Pink Flyod music... You don't like anything slow, you dislike piano music because it's "bland" and you reject sacred music.
> 
> You'd better look elsewhere. I'm not sure classical music is for you.


I don't quite think that this is warranted, Morigan. This is a somewhat blanket statement- as can be seen from the suggestions given above (I believe, humbly  , that mine are fairly good) there are many compositions that could fit the "fast, orchestral, non-choral" bill.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

what's wrong with being plain honest ? Morigan has to realize that not everyone is on the same level. Some of us started getting into classical music quite young, and that's purely by chance really. If this person even shows a slight interest in Classical music after many years of listening to (god knows what). We should help him/her to lead him/her to pieces where he/she can be further fascinated with Classical music, and perhaps even begin to explore the world of CM on his/her own.


----------



## KyferEz (Jan 24, 2008)

Morigan said:


> Ok, so you don't really like Beethoven's symphonies but you like a random movie soundtrack and a recording of the LPO whoring itself with Pink Flyod music... You don't like anything slow, you dislike piano music because it's "bland" and you reject sacred music.
> 
> You'd better look elsewhere. I'm not sure classical music is for you.


Maybe you're right, but maybe not. I was looking to explore some... Also, I didn't say I really liked the LPO with Pink Flyod - you assumed... In any event, it was something the wife bought and you are right, I like it. Obviously I've stepped on your toes somehow and apologize; I'm just looking for new music and am only stating my tastes and preferences - no need for you to bash them.

When I say I guess Beethoven is Ok - I am in no way discrediting either the composer or the orchestra, it's just the music doesn't move me quite like I'm looking for... That said, upon listening to it several more times, some parts of Beethoven's symphonies may come close - I think others are right that they may grow on me... We'll see - I just don't like the "slow" and-IDK-whimsical? parts.

My dislike of piano music is just as I say... Watching a pianist, on the other hand, for a few minutes, can be entertaining - just like watching someone with on a guitar or drums or violin - but I don't want guitar or drum or violin solos either.

My rejection of so-called "sacred" music is not up for discussion... This is not a religious forum, and if it was I would not have posted for numerous reasons which I don't intend to get into either.

Gustav:
IDK which cycle I have, where would it say?

I'm keeping an open mind (minus the religious stuff), and I'm a he  almost to my 30s. My dad is a metal/alternative fan, and he listens to other genres at times, though rarely, so metal/alternative is what I grew up on. I introduced myself to the Hip-Hop when I was a teen with a car stereo (which has never changed  ), but I now also have a pretty nice home system which is being upgraded slowly and won't stop until I am capable of rock concert SPL levels in my living room - but with much better frequency response.

You said "not sure the 2nd one is classical". In what genre would you place the Dances with wolves soundtrack then?

Everyone:
Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I've listened to a few of the suggestions and found some that I do like, such as Holst's The Planets. I like Mars and some of Jupiter-particularly the very end, same for Saturn. Uranus's ending I really like. It seems most of The Planets climax at the end of the track quite nicely with lots of force... Really makes the house move 

I just got Pictures at an Exhibition and The Firebird Suite by Yamashita Kazuhito, but have yet to listen to it. I'll try out the other suggestions as I get a chance.

KyferEz


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

KyferEz said:


> I've listened to a few of the suggestions and found some that I do like, such as Holst's The Planets. I like Mars and some of Jupiter-particularly the very end, same for Saturn. Uranus's ending I really like. It seems most of The Planets climax at the end of the track quite nicely with lots of force... Really makes the house move
> 
> I just got Pictures at an Exhibition and The Firebird Suite by Yamashita Kazuhito, but have yet to listen to it. I'll try out the other suggestions as I get a chance.
> 
> KyferEz


As always, BuddhaBandit comes through with a winning suggestion 

I think, Kyfer, you'll really love Stravinsky. He's got some great rhythms that will be perfect for your stereo system.

ALSO, and this is a long shot: as a metal/alternative fan myself, many metal songs tend to use contrapuntal basslines that are very much inspired by the Baroque era. So, even though you like faster, more rhythmic pieces, you might want to check out some of Bach's music, like the Brandenburg Concertos, or (even though it technically breaks your "no piano music" rule  ), the Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------

